

Sun Loses Co-Founder to Start-Up  - lnguyen
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/23/technology/start-ups/23switch.html?_r=1&ref=technology&oref=slogin

======
jwilliams
Andy Bechtolsheim is also famous for being one of the first investors in
Google.

After getting the pitch he went to his car to write a $100,000 check for the
not-yet-incorporated company. At one stage I saw that investment was valued at
$1.5 billion, but I guess it would be less now.

